# Question - re icsi versus ivf



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya

My Clinic (LWC Cardiff) called yest to tell me that we can begin treatment next Thurs!!   The nurse mentioned that we would have ICSI. I was under the impression that ICSI was used when it is male factor & we dont have that - its me that is the prob!! lol

Anyway, can any of you lovely ladies tell me if ICSI is more successful than IVF when egg sharing?

Thanx

Love Debz xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

I think clinics may offer icsi if theres not many eggs or they aren't good quality. Don't know how at this stage they would know you need it if you aren't aware of problems with your partners sperm.......

Someone may correct me on this though.

I'd ring the clinic and ask them why they want to do icsi.

Good luck with your cycle!!

Nic


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi debz

i'm at cardiff LWC too
they said to me it will be ICSI due to the risk of non-fertilisation with fewer eggs. it's just a precaution. ultimately it is up to you. LWC charge for the ICSI procedure. 

dh and i have refused ICSI as we had 100% fertilisation last time with IVF and had already discussed that we do not wish to do ICSI and therefore would stop our tx if it becacme necessary. 

can i ask - what are you starting next thrus - down-reg? very exciting.
also are you going to swansea or london crowmwell for EC/ET? 

i have still not decided and i down-reg on 1st nov.

 for you

ritz. 

ps - did you get the green forms sorted?


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya

Thanks for replying.

Ritz - Yeah, I start Suprefact & get the green forms all done on Thurs.

I ended up ringing Mary about the ICSI. We are prob gonna go ahead & have ICSI as this is our first ever IVF attempt & really hoping it is going to work. Have been waiting too long if you know what I mean.

I am pretty excited/nervous/scared - all the normal things I suppose.

Have thought about London, but to be honest, I want to be as stress free as possible during the treatment & dont want to worry about DP having time off at short notice for us to nip up the M4!!! Have worked out that for the time off work he would have to take would cost us the same as paying for the icsi.

It will be nice to keep in touch - my email addy is: [email protected]

Lots of luck

Debz xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

debz
have pm'd you hun
ritz


----------

